# Transalp gegen Ende Juni ?!?



## flow0923 (6. März 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich möchte dies Jahr mit einem Freund meinen ersten Transalp fahren.Leider ist zeitlich bei uns nur die letzte Juni bzw die ersten beiden Juliwochen möglich.Hat jemand Tips für uns welche Pässe zu dieser Zeit garnicht fahrbar sind bzw. bis auf welche Höhe man mit Schnee rechnen muss?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. März 2009)

Bei der momentanen Schneelage wirst Du da noch nicht all zu hoch kommen dürfen. 
In den letzten Tagen hat es noch mal wieder eine Riesenladung neuschnee gegeben. Und die Flüsse führen z.Z. immer noch sehr wenig Wasser. d.h. mit Tauen ist noch nix. 
Ich würde Dir raten den Alpencross um einen Monat zu verschieben.
Da dürften auch viele Hütten ein ganzes Stück später aufmachen als normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. März 2009)

hi,

einfach flexibel bleiben und im ernstfall eben pässe mit schnee umfahren bzw. mit passendem schuhwerk drüberschieben, wenn euch das nix ausmacht und ihr etwas alpine erfahrung habt.

man kann sich ja wenige tage vor der tour informieren (hütten anrufen, webcams schauen etc.) - und dann eben entscheiden, was sinn macht und was nicht.

wieviel schnee tatsächlich ende juni noch liegt, weiss heute ja keiner, aber tatsache ist, dass es (vermutlich nicht nur in südtirol) ein rekordwinter war/ist. vllt. kommt dann ja auch ein rekordfrühling mit entsprechender schneeschmelze?!? 

abwarten ...

mach doch einfach mal die planung und poste sie hier kurzfristig, ggf. sind einige dann ja auch schon unterwegs gewesen bzw. können dir halt aus der erfahrung sagen, ob die pässe auch bei schnee noch sinnvoll sind, gefährlich / ungefährlich etc.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## flow0923 (7. März 2009)

Als Route haben wir uns die Transalp 8 aus dem Buch von Ulrich Stanciu gewählt.

Hier die Route: 
Innsbruck- Steinach- Vinaders- Silbergasser- Enzianhütte- Schlüsseljoch- Fußendraß-Pfundererjoch- Vintl- Mühlbach- Bannwaldweg- St.Vigil-Ritjoch- La Villa- Grödnerjoch- Wolkenstein-Saltria- Mahlknechtjoch-Valle di Duron- Campitello- Moena- Karerpass- Obereggen- Epircher Laner Alm- Reiterjoch- Pampeago- Cavalese- Molina- Manghenpass- Val Sugana- Kaiserjägerweg- Forte Cherle- Folgaria- Forte Dosso delle Somme- Zoreri- Geroli- Malga Bisorte- Malga Valli- Ca Bianca- Rovereto-Patone- Passo Bordala und dann runter nach Riva del Garda.

Das ist die ungefähre Route.Ich geh mal davon aus, das die bekannt ist und das sie jemand kennt und ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen kann.Wäre sehr dankbar.

Wie wichtig oder sinnvoll ist eine Mitgliedschaft im DAV?Und was bringt das für Vorteile?


----------



## MATTESM (7. März 2009)

kritisch wird bei dieser route vor allem das pfundererjoch werden, wo immer recht lang der schnee drin liegt. nachdem du hinten raus den pasubio auslässt (da liegt er dieses jahr auch meterhoch) sollte alles andere eher wenig probleme bereiten. 

dav mitgliedschaft bringt dir v.a. ein umfassendes versicherungspaket für bergung und Co. bei unfällen im gebirge. und natürlich ganz generell die mitgliedschaft im alpenverein, so du denn dort aktiv werden möchtest. 

..m..


----------



## Elmar Neßler (8. März 2009)

hi,

die route deckt sich recht gut mit der tour, die ich 2001 gemacht habe. in dem jahr lag auch recht viel schnee (siehe fotos), so dass wir in der 3. juliwoche am pfunderer joch bei der abfahrt erst mal gut 300 hm im schnee hatten. bei der auffahrt war quasi nix. das war damals auch der höchste punkt der tour, somit hat's gepasst.

das pfunderer joch ist schon ein toller übergang, aber notfalls könnt ihr den ja auch umfahren, wenn noch sehr viel schnee liegen sollte. uns hat's damals nicht gestört, ein bissl durch den schnee zu rutschen, aber das ist siche rauch geschmackssache.

sonst sehe ich erst mal keine probleme bzgl. schnee.

DAV bringt dir preiswertere übernachtungen, anrecht auf schlafplatz (vor denen, die nicht im AV sind) und eben die versicherungen. schau einfach mal auf der homepage vom DAV, da steht alles genau erläutert.

für 2-3 übernachtungen lohnt sich die mitgleidschaft rein finanziell wohl nicht, aber wenn man neben transalp auch noch mal in AV-hütten nächtigt oder eben einfach auch die arbeit der vereine unterstützen mag mit dem mitgliedsbeitrag, ist das eine gute sache. bin seit 2001 dabei, die mehrheit meiner diversen mitfahrer auch.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## flow0923 (8. März 2009)

Das beruhigt mich schonmal.Danke.

Ich denke eine Mitgliedschaft im DAV lohnt sich für unsere Tour eher nicht, da wir eh nicht vorhaben allzu oft auf den Hütten zu schlafen bzw aus dem hohen Norden kommen und somit selten in den Alpen sind.

Für den Fall das auf den hohen Pässen noch Schnee liegt würde ich gern wissen was für MTB-Schuhe (mit Klicks) ihr für so eine Tour empfehlen würdet? Zur Zeit hab ich nur ein paar Raceschuhe die eh bald getauscht werden müssen.

@Elmar:  deine Seite hat mir übrigens sehr gut gefallen und auch weitergeholfen!


----------



## Alex! (8. März 2009)

Hi flow0923 



> Für den Fall das auf den hohen Pässen noch Schnee liegt würde ich gern wissen was für MTB-Schuhe (mit Klicks) ihr für so eine Tour empfehlen würdet? Zur Zeit hab ich nur ein paar Raceschuhe die eh bald getauscht werden müssen.



Ich fahre mit den Shimano Schuhen SH-MT90.
Habe mit diesen Schuhen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Wenn du mal tragen oder schieben musst, kann man mit diesen Schuhen bequem laufen. Das cleat ist in der Sohle versenkt. Die Sohle ist auch fest genug.

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/schuhe_pedale/Schuhe-MTB/SH-MT90L/index_html/de/view

Alex


----------



## chris2305 (8. März 2009)

Hallo,

denke mal alles an Schuhe was eine Vibram-Sohle o.Ä. hat. Ob Knöchelhoch oder nicht ist dann Geschmackssache. Der MT 90 ist natürlich mit Sicherheit zu empfehlen.

Wir planen auch einen Alpen X ab dem 07.07.09 und beobachten den Schnee auch. Vielleicht taut ja alles schnell. Allerdings werden wir wohl weiter westlich ähnlich der Albrecht Route unterwegs sein.

VG

@Elmar: Danke für die schöne, informative Seite


----------



## DrecksBecks (8. März 2009)

mit Goretexsocken sicherlich kein Problem!


----------



## sehne (8. März 2009)

sind im sep 2007 mit div. schuhen über den brennergrenzkamm. als wir unten waren, waren auch alle schuhe durch (neuschnee). wenn es keinen festen altschnee hat rieselt immer was von oben rein. ich empfehle einen race-schuh mit griffigen gummierten (statt hartplastik) stollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (8. März 2009)

flow0923 schrieb:


> ...welche Pässe zu dieser Zeit garnicht fahrbar sind bzw. bis auf welche Höhe man mit Schnee rechnen muss?
> ...



alle antworten können nichts außer reine Spekulation sein... Juni/Juli kann dir wettermäßig alles/nichts passieren


----------



## DrecksBecks (8. März 2009)

im August sind auch Leute in den Bergen auch schon erfahrene Bergbauern erfroren!


----------



## marco (8. März 2009)

ich denke das Pfunderer Joch Ende Juni kannst du vergessen. Dort gab es bei guten Wintern schon bei der Transalp Challenge Probleme, und die ist erst drei/vier Wochen später. Dieser Winter war seit Jahrzehnten der beste (= schneereiche) in den Südalpen.


----------



## flow0923 (10. März 2009)

Solange es nur das Pfundererjoch ist kann ich damit leben.Und wie bereits gesagt kann ja nun alles oder nichts mit dem Wetter passieren.


----------



## flow0923 (10. März 2009)

Nochmal eine andere Frage. 
Ich möchte mir nicht unbedingt einen Windstopper und eine Regenjacke für die Tour kaufen müssen.Reicht auch eine Regenjacke mit nem langen Thermotrikot drunter bei langen Abfahrten?


----------



## fatz (10. März 2009)

kommt auf deine heizleistung an. wenn du gern (er)frierst bitte. im hochsommer mag das hinhauen, wenn du
nicht grad in einen wettersturz kommst, aber definitiv nicht im juni. weisst du eigentlich wieviel schnee da
im moment noch rumliegt? und es taut mitnichten!! im juni hast du da oben deutlich kaelter als es bei dir zu 
hause im winter ist, wenn du nicht grad einen supergeilen tag erwischt.
zu deiner winstopperjacke solltest du dir gleich noch ein paar schneeschuhe oder besser tourenschi 
holen. vielleicht kriegst dann ja auch gleich etwas rabatt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cebe (10. März 2009)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Wie wichtig oder sinnvoll ist eine Mitgliedschaft im DAV?Und was bringt das für Vorteile?



Ich sehe nicht nur die Vorteile der geringeren Übernachtungsgebühr und die Versicherungen. Durch den Mitgliedsbeitrag unterstützt Du auch die Arbeit des DAV. Wir benutzen als Biker sehr oft Wege/Pfade, die der Alpenverein instand hält. Deshalb zahle ich meinen Mitgliedsbeitrag gerne.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. März 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen: Auch Bergrettung und eine Unfallversicherung sind includiert, die zahlen auch z.B. die Arztkosten im Ausland, wenn´s dich schmeißt.


----------



## fatz (11. März 2009)

@flow: nochwas zum aktuellen wetter hier. rosenheim (460m seehoehe) 11. maerz 09, blick aus meinem buerofenster:


----------



## flow0923 (12. März 2009)

Danke!!!!Solche Bilder machen Mut...und Lust auf mehr^^
Ich werd mich also dick einpacken und vielleicht noch nen Schlitten mitnehmen!
Ich kann leider nur Ende Juni starten, da ich durch meinen Job sehr eingeschränkt bin.Von daher hätte ich lieber Argumente pro Juni^^


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. März 2009)

Abwarten. Man kann momentan gar nichts sagen. Die ganz hohen Pässe wird man wohl vergessen können, aber der Rest könnte gehen. Ob du fahren kannst oder nicht, wird man kurzfristig entscheiden müssen. Momentan ist jede Aussage reine Spekulation.

1. Septemberwoche mit Windjacke bei leichtem Schneefall kurz vor Val Mora. War arsch kalt und ich denk mal so um die 1-3°C. Mit Gore Regenvollkondom wars auszuhalten und fast angenehm. Getragen wurde somit: Thermolangarmshirt, Trikot, Langarm Windjacke und Gore Regenwest. Unten rum ein enges Hoserl mit Beinlingen und die Gore Regenhose. Recht viel kälter hätte es aber nicht mehr werden dürfen, sonst wär Pinkeln im Eskimostyle angesagt gewesen.


----------



## fatz (12. März 2009)

@tiroler1973
sowas hab ich letzten juni am karnischen grenzkamm auch gehabt. neuschnee bis 1700m und so kalt,
dass du dir beim bergauffahren mit gorekomplettmontur und mit langem trikot drunter noch ueberlegt 
hast ob das jetzt wirklich war genug ist. war totfroh beim bergabfahren um die softshell und hab mir 
dann in hermagor noch n fleecepulli rausgelassen fuer den rest der tour nach salzburg rauf.


----------



## flow0923 (16. März 2009)

Ich will mir in den nächsten Tagen eine alpencrosstaugliche Jacke für die eventuell auftretenden oben genannten Wetterbedingungen kaufen.Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?Gut und günstig wäremir natürlich am liebsten, aber ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar^^

flo


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. März 2009)

Servus!
... ich find die Vaude ganz gut, kanns aber nicht mit anderen Produkten direkt vergleichen. Wenn es nicht unter ca. 0 Grad hat, reicht es, wenn sie winddicht und wasserfest ist und man drunter etwas an hat. Ansonst würdest in die Richtung Softshell gehen und das kann man dann unter der Saison nicht verwenden, weil viel zu warm und an normalen Regentagen, wo es nicht so kalt ist, wär die Softshell auch viel zu warm und auch nicht auf Dauer dicht.


----------



## chris2305 (16. März 2009)

Die ist viell. auch nicht schlecht, nur nicht so sportlich
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Kommt drauf an was die Jacke alles können soll.


----------



## flow0923 (19. März 2009)

ICh hab mir die Gore Colibri als Regenjacke und eine Windstopperweste von Löffler gekauft.Drunter kommt dann einThermotrikot und Armlinge sowie ein langes Thermoshirt.Dann seh ich zwar bald aus wie ein Michelinmännchen aber ich denke ich werd nich frieren oder allzu nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. März 2009)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Dann seh ich zwar bald aus wie ein Michelinmännchen aber ich denke ich werd nich frieren oder allzu nass.


eben. wer friert ist arm, dumm oder soldat........
bei schlechtem wetter musst du im juni auf alle faelle mit temperaturen um oder sogar 
unter dem gefrierpunkt rechnen, wenn du hoch genug bist. also lieber noch n duennen fleecepulli mehr mitnehmen......


----------



## flow0923 (19. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin was Ausrüstung und Planung angeht jetzt schon ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen. Jetzt hätte ich gern gewusst wie ihr das mit den Karten und Roadbooks macht.Nehmt ihr die kompletten Karten(in meinem Fall die Kompasskarten)mit oder nur die relevanten Ausschnitte?Ebenso das Roadbook? Ich finde das Roadbook von Stanciu zwar sehr präzise, frage mich aber ob ich ein DIN A4 großes Heft mitnehmen soll.

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Flo


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. April 2009)

Servus!
Als Roadbookfahrer solltest das Roadbook - in welcher Form auch immer - komplett mitnehmen. ... und wenn man mit dem Roadbook unterwegs ist auf jeden Fall die Karten. Mit Roadbook kanns schon mal dauern, bis man merkt, dass man falsch gefahren ist. Habe das letzte Mal Leute getroffen, die in Ischgl ein Tal zu früh zur Heidelberger Hütte abgebogen sind und die sind dann mit dem MTB über ungeahnte Höhen, mussten viel tragen und das muss man auf der richtigen Straße überhaupt nicht.
Ich bin die letzte Tour mit GPS ohne Karten gefahren. War für mich ausreichend, würde ich aber keinen raten. Wir hatten 2 komplette GPS mit und dass beide versagen, wäre dann schon großes Pech.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. April 2009)

roadbook komplett mitnehmen, klein kopieren oder in ein besseres format übertragen, das beim ausdruck "handlicher" wird (letzteres mache ich so, wobei man häufig die wegpunkte vom stanciu zusammenfassen kann ... so detailliert braucht man es nicht immer --> weiss man halt ggf. nicht immer vorher, wo man jeden wegpunkt beschrieben braucht und wo es eigentlich überflüssig ist, weil man stundenlang einer markierung folgt ...). ich komme mit einer kleinen seite pro tag aus inkl. höhenprofil, die in eine "moser-falthülle" kommt und in die beintasche der biketasche kommt.

karten sollten auf jeden fall mit zur orientierung, falls man mal anders fahren muss oder falls man den richtigen weg unfreiwillig verlassen hat. ich nehme die karten komplett mit, auf denen möglich ausweichstrecken drauf sind bzw. bei denen ich recht viel "durchfahre". falls ich nur ein kleines stück "durchfahre" und ich mit 2-3 scans den teil abdecke, nehme ich nur die scans mit. so kann man schnell mal ein oder zwei karten daheim lassen und hat stattdessen ein paar blatt papier in klarsichtfolie dabei. für diesen sommer hätte ich dann nur 6 karten statt 8 oder 9 karten dabei.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Habe das letzte Mal Leute getroffen, die in Ischgl ein Tal zu früh zur Heidelberger Hütte abgebogen sind und die sind dann mit dem MTB über ungeahnte Höhen, mussten viel tragen und das muss man auf der richtigen Straße überhaupt nicht.


Sowas sollte sich eigentlich vermeiden lassen, wenn man vorher das Roadbook mit der Karte vergleicht und versucht, akribisch die Strecke nachzuvollziehen. Man prägt sich markante Punkte ein und weiß dann auch, wie möglicherweise die Strecke ausgeschildert sein könnte. Wenn ich schon 500hm im Tal hochgefahren bin, und immer noch kein Hinweis auf die Heidelberger Hütte kommt, dann könnt`s langsam dämmern, dass man evtl. verkehrt ist. Was nicht heißt, dass ich mich noch nie verfahren hätte!


----------



## terryx (20. April 2009)

Karten sollten auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Man ist zwar nicht in der Wüste Gobi, aber trotzdem im Hochgebirge und die Orientierung fällt dann i. Vgl. zum Roadbook viel leichter, auch wenn's ein paar Gramm mehr Gewicht sind. Ob man ein Roadbook wirklich benötigt, kommt auch auf die Route (und auf die Güte bzw. das Alter der letzten Kartierung) an.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## flow0923 (4. Mai 2009)

Roadbook und Karten hab ich jetzt soweit zusammen gebaut.Roadbook ist jetzt auf DIN A5 und laminiert.So passt es gut in die Seitentasche vom Rucksack.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich im Netz eine gute Übersicht über das Wetter und die Schneelage in den Alpen bekommen kann?Da wir ja relativ früh starten wollen möchte ich möglichst vorher wissen wo noch Schnee auf uns wartet^^


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Über die Schneelage kann man sich hier informieren: http://www.lawine.at/tirol/index.html?id=5&_v=74398
Ich habs aber noch nie unter dem Aspekt des Mountainbikens gelesen sondern nur für Schitouren. 

...außerdem ist mir gerade aufgefallen, daß die Info nicht genau stimmt. St.Anton Berg: aper -> stimmt sicher nicht. Denn gleich darunter steht Sölden mit 160 cm im Tal. Für gewöhnlich ist am Arlberg mehr Schnee als in Sölden im Tal. Wird wohl davon abhängen wo die Meßstation steht und ein gewisser touristischer Aspekt kommt auch noch dazu.

... oder mach dir selber ein Bild:

http://livecam.feratel.at/


----------



## flow0923 (21. Mai 2009)

Happy Vatertag!

http://homes.tiscover.com/RGN16at/lawine/schneehoehen/schneeabs.jpg?98900
Seh ich das richtig, das die Schneeschmelze dann doch schon ihre Arbeit getan hat?
Oder besser,dabei ist sie zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

